# im new meet me :)



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

hello everyone let me take a minute to introduce myself.









I am currently the barn manager for Gammel Quarter Horses. I have built our website and take pride and try to produce quality when it comes to my horse business. I am 19 and have been around horses since I was very little, I have taken 5 years of dressage and also have taken many years of lessons in jumping, western pleasure, and trail. I am always wanting to learn more about horses. I will be taking classes at Iowa State for a.i and breeding management. I am so excited that everything has been going somewhat according to plan.

thanks so much and have a great day
Amanda
barn manager


----------

